# Denon AVR-4806 HDMI issues



## zootman55 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a used Denon AVR-4806 setup with a Samsung 3D DVD w/WiFi & wired NIC. Denon is connected to Samsung 46" LCD TV via HDMI. I am experiencing a brief but very annoying 2 -3 second drop in the HDMI connection between the Denon and the TV when using DVD's or Online. The disconnection occurs after the system is on for about 10 minutes and repeats every few minutes. Sometimes it only occurs twice or three times and then is fine until we are finished watching our program or DVD and other times it repeats continuously. I have changed HDMI ports used on the TV.... have tried HDMI 6, 7 & 8 and have used several different HDMI cables. I can tell it is a disconnection between the TV & Receiver because when the signal is re-acquired, the small window in the upper right side of the TV that identifies the Input source comes on.

I'm curious to know if anyone else has had a similar issue....or if anyone has a suggestion regarding some T-Shooting tips. Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have 2 HDMI outputs on the DVD player? If so I'd just use one for audio to the receiver and one for video to the display. See if that fixes the problem. I know of handshake issues where the components have to be turned on in a specific order as well. You can try that if you only have one output. 

Welcome to HTS by the way! :wave:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, I have a very similar issue. I use my MacBook Pro as a HTPC and ever since I upgraded the operating system to OS X Lion I get these drop outs. Odd thing is playing a DVD through the Mac and Sony TV it seldom happens. With Netflix and Sony it'll happen 4 - 5 times throughout the movie. When I'm hooked up to my Samsung it is constant.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
HDMI Handshaking is such a frustrating experience. Often, it is simply Components not playing nicely with each other. As your Denon is a relatively older HDMI AVR (HDMI 1.1), it is more prone to have Handshaking issues.

I would check your Monitor Out Settings on your AVR and set it to Passthrough. It really might help in respect to stability. The 4806 is a fantastic AVR and was one of Denons last THX Ultra2 AVR's that did not cost 5000 Dollars plus. It also offers Audyssey MultEQ XT. As it is 1.1, all you need to do is make sure that your Blu-Ray Player does the Decoding for True-HD, DTS-HD, and Uncompressed PCM as the Denon cannot decode these Codecs. This was not available until HDMI 1.3.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zootman55 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! My DVD has only one HDMI.


----------



## zootman55 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks JJ... I'll give this a try and let you know if it helps.


----------



## zootman55 (Sep 4, 2011)

BTW.... can you recommend a Blu-Ray that handles the decoding you suggested?


----------



## qhp310 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi
I was invited to post more often.....doing it....
I have an Oppo Dgital Model BDP-93 and it does everything you need.
I have also the older Oppo Model BDP-83 ans it too does everything you need.
Price: $499 including a cable plus transport.
http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/

Regards


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Almost every BDP you come across will do the decoding of the Lossless Codecs. On the BDP Setup Menu just make sure HDMI Output is set to LPCM and not Bitstream. You can probably even set it to Automatic and the BDP can tell that the AVR cannot decode the Codecs.

It really is a great AVR with an outstanding Amplifier Stage and you really are not losing anything by having the BDP doing the heavy lifting in respect to decoding.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

